# My First Digital Betta Drawing



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

I just drew my new avatar using Paint.NET. What do you think?

Oh, and if anyone wants one like mine, I'll do it for free. Just let me know what colors/patterns you want. ;-)


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome  you use mouse or drawing tablet?


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Could you please do Angel? You can just do whatever patterns you think would look pretty. Thank you!


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

98violet said:


> awesome  you use mouse or drawing tablet?


Thanks! :-D I use a mouse. Paint.NET has a tool that lets you draw a line and then adjust the curve, so that helps.




rosefoo said:


> Could you please do Angel? You can just do whatever patterns you think would look pretty. Thank you!


Sure! I'll let you know when it's done.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Could you do mud?


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Mermaid Fish said:


> Could you do mud?


Sure!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Your's is done, rosefoo! And I'm still working on yours, Mermaid Fish.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

kk, cool


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

That is so cool! They are adorable! Love it! I especially love yours, they've got a unique pixely-yet-detailed look, hard to describe...BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you very much!! :-D


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

wow it's really cool thanks!!


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

You're welcome! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great art!


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks!! ^.^


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Would you like to do Blizzard?
You really do have a talent


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Sure!  I'll do Blizzard as soon as I finish my current one.


----------

